# Et d'un trait, il lampa un verre de vin (lamper)



## Corsicum

Référence du contexte : 
http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/lamper
_Fam._ Boire, vider (sa tasse, son verre). 
_Vous allez me griser! dit le clerc en *lampan*t un neuvième verre de vin de Champagne _(Balzac, _Modeste Mignon,_ 1844, p. 245).
 _Posément, elle *lampa* son café, à petits coups, en se brûlant _(Martin du G., _Thib., _Belle sais., 1923, p. 900). 
− _Absol._ _Ne l'avait-on pas vu *lamper*, peu avant l'accident, à la buvette de la gare? Ne passait-il pas pour licher volontiers? _(Arnoux, _Solde,_ 1958, p. 60). 
− _Au fig._ Absorber, engloutir complètement. _L'art est l'ombre de l'homme, jetée sur la nature. Qu'ils disparaissent ensemble, *lampés* par le soleil! _(Rolland, _J.-Chr., _Nouv. journée, 1912, p. 1587). 
Référence : Jocrisse soldat par Charles Farine – Edition DUCROCQ 1865 
_« Et d'un trait, il *lampa* un verre de vin. — Vive le capitaine, vive le vieux de la vieille ! »_ 
 
Comment traduire en italien, actuel et ou ancien : _« Et d'un trait, il *lampa* un verre de vin »_

Grazie.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Corsicum,


En sirotant, à petits coups : sorseggiare, centellinare, libare (cfr. le célèbre air de "La Traviata" de Verdi "Libiamo ne' lieti calici"), succhiarsi + c.o.d.
A grands coups, avec avidité, d'un seul coup : tracannare, trangugiare, scolare, scolarsi, ingoiare .
Bonne journée !


----------



## zone noire

Corsicum said:


> Comment traduire en italien, actuel et ou ancien : _« Et d'un trait, il *lampa* un verre de vin »_
> 
> Grazie.


 
Moi je dirais : " _e si scolò un bicchiere di vino tutto d'un fiato_".


----------



## ermannoitaly

matoupaschat said:


> Ciao Corsicum,
> 
> 
> En sirotant, à petits coups : sorseggiare, centellinare, libare  (cfr. le célèbre air de "La Traviata" de Verdi "Libiamo ne' lieti  calici"), succhiarsi + c.o.d.
> A grands coups, avec avidité, d'un seul coup : tracannare, trangugiare, scolare, scolarsi, ingoiare .
> Bonne journée !



Bonjour/buongiorno

di seguito ho previsto alcune possibiltà : 
un verbo già proposto da Matoupachat, 
a) Il verbo "tracannare" dà l'idea di far passare attraverso la gola un liquido
in un breve lasso di tempo, velocemente, direi...
oppure,
b) "Bevve" in un sol sorso il vino da/di un bicchiere.
oppure,
c) "Trincare" è un verbo "ad hoc" quando ci si riferisce ad alcolici e probabilmente ad un'azione svolta con frequenza..
Non saprei dire però se a questo verbo si possa associare anche l'idea di un'azione rapida.

Saluti


----------



## zone noire

ermannoitaly said:


> c) "Trincare" è un verbo "ad hoc" quando ci si riferisce ad alcolici e probabilmente ad un'azione svolta con frequenza..
> Non saprei dire però se a questo verbo si possa associare anche l'idea di un'azione rapida.


 
Non penso, in questo caso secondo me è sempre meglio aggiungere in un _sol sorso/tutto d'un fiato_ o _in poco tempo/velocemente_ a seconda di cosa vogliamo comunicare per rendere l'idea di un'azione rapida.

Invece tracannare e scolare di per sè rendono già bene l'idea di un'azione rapida ma anche qui se vogliamo tradurre _d'un trait_ dal francese (come richiesto da Corsicum) dobbiamo sempre aggiungere _in un sol sorso/tutto d'un fiato_: mi sono tracannato/scolato una bottiglia di vino (l'ho bevuta in poco tempo, ma non necessariamente tutta d'un fiato).
Spero di essermi espresso bene


----------



## sterrenzio

"Tracannare" mi piace molto, lo trovo... marinaresco 

Un'ulteriore alternativa potrebbe essere *vuotare (tutto d'un fiato)*

Miao a tutti


----------



## matoupaschat

zone noire said:


> Non penso, in questo caso secondo me è sempre meglio aggiungere in un _sol sorso/tutto d'un fiato_ o _in poco tempo/velocemente_ a seconda di cosa vogliamo comunicare per rendere l'idea di un'azione rapida.
> 
> Invece tracannare e scolare di per sè rendono già bene l'idea di un'azione rapida ma anche qui se vogliamo tradurre _d'un trait_ dal francese (come richiesto da Corsicum) dobbiamo sempre aggiungere _in un sol sorso/tutto d'un fiato_: mi sono tracannato/scolato una bottiglia di vino (l'ho bevuta in poco tempo, ma non necessariamente tutta d'un fiato).
> Spero di essermi espresso bene


 
Esatto, ci vuole "tutto di un fiato" per tradurre "d'un trait" . Ci vuole inoltre una bellissima tecnica per tracannare/scolarsi una bottiglia di vino "in un sol sorso" ; non ci sono mai riuscito, nemmeno con acqua  .


----------



## zone noire

matoupaschat said:


> Ci vuole inoltre una bellissima tecnica per tracannare/scolarsi una bottiglia di vino "in un sol sorso" ; non ci sono mai riuscito, nemmeno con acqua  .


 
Moi non plus 
J'aime bien boire du Peket en Belgique, mais pas d'un trait


----------



## Corsicum

_Tutto di un fiato/_ _d'un fiato / tracannare_ : sont très intéressants.
Une précision : Je connaissais « _une lampée_ » assez utilisé mais j’ai découvert le verbe « _lamper_ » uniquement ces jours ci en effectuant des recherches sur _« lampo »_ l’éclair.  
Grazie mille


----------



## ermannoitaly

Bonsoir/buonasera

Ma recherche a aussi repéré/determiné l'emploi du verbe avec une  signification d'une façon tout à fait différent, c'est à dire - devenir  phosphorescent.
la mère a lampé cette nuit. ***
-------------
Esiste in italiano il verbo "lampare" = "brillare" che  dà alla luce
un participio presente (lampante) che a sua volta ha strette implicazioni 
con l'aggettivo "lampante".
Mentre il verbo non è quasi mai utilizzato nelle forme verbali,
l'aggettivo "lampante" è invece molto utilizzato. 
La frase tipica è :
- L'errore era lampante (cioè abbastanza chiaro, evidente), ma io non riuscivo a vederlo.-
Alcune assonanze (?!) tra il francese e l'italiano
Si può anche fare riferimento *all'olio lampante*,non commestibile ed utilizzabile  per l'illuminazione.
Allo stesso modo in Francia si può usare 
*Huile lampante *- petrole lampante // kérosène
-----------------------------
Per concludere, non sapevo che si potesse dire anche: un verre de vin lampant (limpido).

Saluti
---------------------------

***
Source : Reverso Français littré


----------



## Corsicum

ermannoitaly said:


> Per concludere, non sapevo che si potesse dire anche: un verre de vin lampant (limpido).


Il me semble avoir lu que cette signification pour le vin serait : un vin qui descend bien, qui coule bien dans la gorge, mais pas pour la limpidité ?

Merci pour toutes ces précisions.


----------



## ermannoitaly

Corsicum said:


> Il me semble avoir lu que cette signification pour le vin serait : un vin qui descend bien, qui coule bien dans la gorge, mais pas pour la limpidité ?
> 
> Merci pour toutes ces précisions.



_Bonjour 

Prière de contrôler_ le mot/l'adjectif "lampant"/ clair/limpide sur le site que Vous-même avez indiqué au début de la discussion. 

Saluti


----------



## Corsicum

ermannoitaly said:


> _Bonjour _
> 
> _Prière de contrôler_ le mot/l'adjectif "lampant"/ clair/limpide sur le site que Vous-même avez indiqué au début de la discussion.
> 
> Saluti


Merci, c’est très intéressant ça me permet de boucler une boucle ! je ne le savais pas, j’avais seulement lu trop rapidement des documents avec d’autres définitions sans avoir pris la précaution de contrôler, donc par erreur je n’avais pas fait le lien entre « *Clair, limpide* » et *« lampant* », mea culpa.
http://www.mediadico.com/dictionnaire/definition/lampant/1
Il se dit du vin au sens de corsé, bon à boire, à *lamper*. 
http://littre.reverso.net/dictionnaire-francais/definition/lampant

C’est aussi un peu compliqué, selon le même dictionnaire cnrtl :
http://cnrtl.fr/definition/lamper
Le verbe « *lamper* » : _Boire, vider (sa tasse, son verre)./__ Au fig. __Absorber, engloutir complètement_
*Étymol. et Hist. *_1642 lampons! ([G. __Brunet__], Le Nouv. siècle de Louis XIV, 8 ds __Quem__. DDL t. 19, s.v. sacrebleu). _*Forme nasalisée de laper*.*
=> Rien à voir avec le brillant et la limpidité, il n’y a que du mouvement, étymologie incluse.

L’adjectif _« *lampant*_ » : 
http://cnrtl.fr/definition/lampant
*B. − *[En parlant d'un vin] Clair, limpide
*Étymol. **du gr. λάμπειν « briller, faire resplendir* » (v. _FEW _t. 5, p. 145 b).
=> Identique à celle de l’Italien Lampo 

En Français « *lamper* » et « *lampant* » ont à l’origine deux étymologies et significations complètement différentes, par contre la *« lampée* » est à rapprocher de « lamper »
http://cnrtl.fr/definition/lampée

Pour compléter l’histoire, voir ici l’étymologie pour plusieurs langues:
http://projetbabel.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1692
*lampo*du grec *λάμπω*, signifiant briller, resplendir
 
J'avais oublié le plus important !!!
"Lampo"
http://www.etimo.it/?term=lampo&find=Cerca


----------

